# The benefit of using a Flemish string?



## Tailfeather (Dec 20, 2009)

I see them mentioned frequently.....Why are they so popular?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Dec 21, 2009)

They are popular because they have the traditional look. In reality, they are not as strong as an endless loop, but have never personally had a problem and have shot a lot of arrows with them. Other benefits would be that they are a little more adjustable. That is you can put more twists in them as they stretch. 

Bigjim


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, BigJim.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have had some Flemmish strings slip on me thus causing me to have to constantly adjust my brace height. I have even tried securing the braids at the loops with dental tape or waxed string to help stop the slipping. I think you have to shoot one for a much longer period of time to break it in versus an endless loop.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 21, 2009)

I Like the flemish loop  over the endless strings. 

Flemish to me seems to be Quieter. 
Flemish is easy to make. 
Flemish is normally thinner 

Endless don't need adjusting as much.  
endless are usually easier to fin in stores. 

all a personal preference as to what string to use.  Kinda like using wood, carbon Or aluminum arrows. All are good and get the Job done. Just what do you like best.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I agree that Flemish are quieter than endless loops, I think because the loops are thicker. Because most of the people on this forum are hunters, I really think this is one of the main reasons many on here use them.
And, I must say endless loops are much easier for me to make than Flemish twists (I think that is just what someone is used to). Infact, I like the looks of a Flemish twist better than an endless loop, but when I tried to make them the loops always slipped.
BK,
But I don't understand why you say Flemish twists are normally thinner. I've never seen a Flemish twist as thin as I make my endless loops. How many strands do you use and is there a certain number necessay to make the twisted loops hold? I have been making my strings with 10 strands and am going to start making some with 8 for my tourny bows. On my thin strings I have to pad my loops to protect my limb tips.


----------



## CallMaker (Dec 21, 2009)

I find flemish twist strings more pleasing the my eye. Plus they are really easy to make........because my Bride does it


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 21, 2009)

RogerB said:


> but when I tried to make them the loops always slipped.



there is  a trick after twisting both Loops, the Center section will have twist to it. What you do is unwind the center section while keeping both ends intact and continue to twist to desired length. 

I will twist one up sometime for you to watch. 




RogerB said:


> BK,
> But I don't understand why you say Flemish twists are normally thinner. I've never seen a Flemish twist as thin as I make my endless loops. How many strands do you use and is there a certain number necessay to make the twisted loops hold? I have been making my strings with 10 strands and am going to start making some with 8 for my tourny bows. On my thin strings I have to pad my loops to protect my limb tips.



I can tell a huge difference from the endless and the Flemish even though both have the excact number of strands. I think it has to do with the Twist to the string as with Endless the strands are not compressed together like the Twisted ones. By twisting all of them tightly together the wrap generally tighter and less diameter than the endless string. I taken the same nock and put on a endless and the Flemish string and it fells Looser in the Flemish.  

this is just what I have personally noticed. Mileage may vary as all strings are built differently.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 21, 2009)

CallMaker said:


> I find flemish twist strings more pleasing the my eye. Plus they are really easy to make........because my Bride does it




Once you get them figured out they are easy to make, the hardest part is figuring out how to twist where. and when to twist what direction. 

You have a Good wife if she makes your strings for you.


----------



## CallMaker (Dec 21, 2009)

BkBigkid

Yes, she is a good wife and she makes the slickest string around. I tried it a few time but I have way too many thumbs. My hat is off to those who have mastered the flemish twist string.

Ed


----------



## RogerB (Dec 22, 2009)

BK, thats the explination, I do twist my endless loops quite abit!


----------

